

What mathematical function starts slow, explodes, and then plateaus? - pollster
http://www.wepolls.com/p/4618122/What-mathematical-function-starts-slow%2C-explodes%2C-and-then-plateaus

======
billswift
This is a really bad web site. The page loaded, I saw the poll for a few
seconds then it (apparently) redirected my browser to a blank page that took a
long time to load. I could see the poll again, for a few seconds at a time, by
repeatedly pressing the Back button. (I'm using Firefox 3.6.23)

Several of the formulas presented I don't know the curve off-hand, but none
looked like it matched. The closest I can think of is x = y ^ 3 which
approximates a logistic (S) curve; starts slow, rises steeply, then slows
again, though it doesn't "plateau". Actually, an odd integer greater than 3
would lead to a steeper rise and flatter plateau, the bigger the integer the
better.

